# ONAN 4000 Maintenance2



## OURv (Jan 28, 2018)

Friends,

Springtime will begin to sprout at the end of Feb here

In North California. Time to get started on my motorhome

maintenance chores to prep for this camping season.

I’ll start with working the GenSet.








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

